
Why does Larry still need all this paper? (did he wear a fake Google glasses?) - rahasia
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/22/larry-page-google-glasse/
======
noamsml
It's possible glasses use paper (or any other large-enough white surface) as
an info projection area, "inserting" information from the glasses directly
into real life. This could be a more comfortable user interface for data-heavy
interaction than trying to do gestures in the air (think of the paper as a
quasi-touchscreen, except that the "touch" is interpreted visually).

~~~
ctdonath
While an intriguing theory, methinks Occam's Razor applies.

~~~
sangnoir
i.e. paper has higher resolution, and is more readable than a pair prototype
glasses? I think so too. The title is needlessly incendiary.

------
president
Google Glasses != a teleprompter

